# Inferno Barbar Akt 1 und 2



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (24. Juni 2012)

Hi Buffed Community,

ich habe für alle Barbarenspieler unter Euch einen Inferno Guide für Akt 1 und 2 erstellt.
Wenn Ihr eine schriftliche Version haben wollt, lasst es mich wissen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_r2wVErUl3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mfg.


----------



## DeathDragon (25. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mir das Video jetzt komplett angeschaut und muss sagen: Ich finde es solala. Zuerstmal finde ich es toll, dass du dir überhaupt die Mühe machst einen Guide aufzustellen. Sowas erfordert viel Arbeit.

Ich versuch hier mal meine Kritik positiv zu äussern, was mir nicht gefallen hat und was du nächstes mal verbessern könntest. Fangen wir mal mit dem Allgemeinen an.
2:30 min ist dein Guide
4:30 min ist ein Video wie du auf die Mob haust ohne Kommentar.
Die Relation stimmt schon mal gar nicht. Klar kannst du im Video zeigen wie du spielst. Aber in einem Guide solltest du das kommentieren. Also warum springst du andauernd umher und "kitest" die Mobs etc.
Als nächstes deine Stimmlage. Als Schweizer hab ich irgendwie immer das Gefühl als seien viele Deutsche teilweise Roboter. Die Stimmen sind sooo emotionslos. Du willst deine Zuhörer motivieren, du willst sie fesseln und dazu bringen weitere Videos von dir zu schauen. Also bringe etwas mehr Emotionen in die Videos.

Als nächstes ist der Guide für meinen Geschmack viel zu wenig detailliert. Du sagst man braucht allgemeine Ressistenzen, aber wie viel Resistenz empfielst du für Akt 2? Warum bist du so extrem auf Vita gegangen? Du sagst zwar dass du Nerven aus Stahl gewählt hast, erwähnst aber nicht dass die Rüstung in Höhe deiner Vitalität erhöht wird. Aber auch die anderen Fähigkeiten erklärst du nur oberflächlich und begründest nicht detailliert warum du genau die Fähigkeit mit der Glyphe genommen hast. Was versprichst du dir von diesen Fähigkeiten?

So und jetzt zu deinem Barbar. Ich finde ehrlich gesagt Erdbeben keine so gute Wahl. Erdbeben ist statisch und wenn du die Mobs kitest werden diese schnell mal aus dem Erdbeben laufen und es verläuft ins Leere. Ich würde eher empfehlen Berserker zu benutzen, da du während dieser Zeit fast 3x soviel Schaden fährst.

Dann du hast 50k live mit deinem Barbar? Wie viel Schaden fährst du? Du bist ganze 4min an dem Rar Pack, ich würde an deiner Stelle da verzweifeln. Ich brauche pro Rargruppe normalerweise max 2min. Klar wenn sie mehr Leben haben oder Schilde kann es gerne mal etwas länger dauern, aber 4min sind doch viel zu lange. Ich hab mit meinem Barbar weniger als 30k live und überlebe Inferno Akt 2 ebenfalls ohne Probleme. Ich würde dir fast empfehlen etwas mehr auf Stärke zu gehen.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (3. Juli 2012)

was viele immer falsch interpretieren ist das du so und so viel  life/resi brauchst für den oder den akt ^^ 

viel wichtiger und ich meine um einiges wichtiger ist der schaden, sieht man ja auch an den lustigen dh die mit 70k dps+ durch alles durchroflcoptern....

mein barb hat gerade mal 500res aber dafür 45% crit und 310% crit dmg bei nem schaden von 26k (ohne volle wut da kommen noch +25% mehr) und die trashpacks liegen wenn ich bersi anmach so schnell das bersi noch über 50% dauer hat ^^
wie der vorposter auch schrieb würd ich nen anfall bekommen wenn ich 4min+ an einem champ pack rumkloppen würde -.-

meine taktik is rumlaufen und normale mobs ignorieren, champ pack finden, rein mit leap, bersi an und freuen ^^


----------

